# Building my own desktop tower for the first time!



## Nav105 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

It's my first time building my own tower, just want to ask if what I am about to purchase is worth the costs, and does what I need: gaming (1080p), movies, number crunching, and as work from home computer. 

Getting:

1. D-Link DWA-582 AC1200 Wireless Dual Band PCI-E Adapter - need to connect wirelessly to moderm. $59.00

2. Creative T30 Wireless 3.5mm Input/Bluetooth 2.0 Speaker System with NFC - for when I want to watch movies, as my flatmate doesn't want a tv. $129.00

3. Seagate 3.5" SV35 ST2000VX003 2TB 5900rpm Surveillance HDD. $125.00

4. OCZ Vector 180 VTR180-25SAT3-240G 240GB SATA3 SSD Solid State Drive. $189.00

5. Antec GX900 Punisher ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case without PSU. $85.00

6. Corsair H100i GTX Universal Hydro High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - do I need a second fan if the video card already has a fan on it? $159.00

7. Corsair RM1000i (CP-9020084-AU) 1000Watt 80Plus Gold Full Modular ATX Power Supply Unit. Can I get away with a lower watt PSU? $275.00 

8. Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI Intel Z170 S1151/4xDDR4/3xPCIEx16/HDMI/DVI/D-SUB/USB3.1/ATX Motherboard. Seems like the budget MB that has everything. $238.00

9. Intel BX80662I76700 Core i7-6700 3.4GHz 8MB LGA1151 Skylake Boxed CPU $454.00

10. Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 (Black) 16GB Kit (8Gx2) DDR4 2400 Desktop RAM. $155.00

11. Gigabyte N970WF3OC-4GD 4G GTX 970 WINDFORCE OC PCI-E VGA Card. $499.00


Grand Total = $2367 + Windows 10

Which seems a bit much for simply wanting a good gaming (1080p) /movie/work from home experince? 

Finally does this build even work? 

Thank you.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Somewhat over the top for a gaming pc. For what do you use it as work? If the extra horsepower of the i7-6700 isn't required, you could cut costs significantly by choosing an i5-6600 instead. Also, unless you are planning on installing a second (or third) graphics card in SLI, a good quality 650 watt power supply will be sufficient.

By the way, some of those prices seem kind of high (motherboard, video, memory). Shop around.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed with gcavan a 650 watt Seasonic or XFX psu is all you need there but do one of those brands or Antec HCG or better priced Enermax or Thermaltake. Your hard drive is really high priced and I would do a WD before Seagate as they have been nothing but trouble lately. Not quite sure where you are located but today I saw a 250 Gb name brand Ssd drive for $74.99 at Newegg and your price is double what it should be.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

More changes that I see as well:

Take a look at Linksys and Netgear routers as well, they make some excellent units.

I'd swap the speakers out for some Logitech units that are wired, not wireless.

Your hard drive is a 5400RPM, swap that to a 7200RPM drive and don't get a Surveillance drive.

I'd recommend a Samsung SSD over the OCZ unit.

I don't see a reason why you would water cool it. A air cooler is just as good and price saving.

I agree with the PSU change.

The rest looks fine, and I agree on the CPU change.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I meant to agree on the water cooled also which is unnecessary and expensive and switching to the Samsung Ssd makes good sense as the Samsung are considered to be the best by most.


----------



## Nav105 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Thank you, practically saved me an arm.

I am in Sydney Australia, and buying from MSY because it's right next door and I can go pick it up, to answer your question Rich-M.

I will only be using it for gaming (i.e. Dota), work (i.e. excel graphs, stocks number crunching, and statics anaylsis), and watching HD/Blu-ray movies/tv.


I have tried taking into account the advise given:

NEW BUILD:

1. Please refer to lost section below ($59)

2. Logitech Z150 (980-000862) Black 2.0 Speaker ($28)

3. WD 3.5" Blue 1TB WD10EZEX SATA3 64M 7200rpm HDD ($69)

4. Samsung 850 EVO MZ-75E250BW 250G SATAIII SSD Solid State Drive ($134) 

5. Antec GX900 Punisher ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case without PSU. ($85)

6. Noctua NH-U14S Multi Socket CPU Cooler (Universal) ($95)

7. Antec HCG-750M 750W High Current Gamer 'Modular' Gaming PSU ($157)
*OR*
Corsair CS650M 650Watt 80Plus Gold ATX Power Supply Unit ($139)
*OR*
Thermaltake Toughpower 650W 80 GOLD PSU ($149)

8. Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI Intel Z170 S1151/4xDDR4/3xPCIEx16/HDMI/DVI/D-SUB/USB3.1/ATX Motherboard ($238.00)
*OR*
Gigabyte Z170M-D3H Intel Z170 S1151/4xDDR4/2xPCIEx16/HDMI/DVI/D-SUB/USB3.0/ATX Motherboard ($189)
*OR*
Gigabyte H170-Gaming 3 Intel H170 S1151/4xDDR4/2xPCIEx16/HDMI/ DVI/USB3.0/ATX Motherboard ($198)

9. Intel BX80662I76700 Core i7-6700 3.4GHz 8MB LGA1151 Skylake Boxed CPU ($454) 
*OR*
Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz 6MB LGA1151 Skylake Boxed CPU ($355)
*OR*
Intel Core i5-6600 Skylake Boxed CPU ($325)

10. Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 (Black) 16GB Kit (8Gx2) DDR4 2400 Desktop RAM. ($155)
*OR*
Corsair Vengeance Pro (red) CMY16GX3M2A2133C11 16GB Kit(8GBx2) DDR3-2133 ($142)

11. Asus STRIX-GTX950-DC2OC-2GD5-GAMING 2G GTX 950 STRIX OC PCI-E VGA Card ($255)
*OR*
Asus GeForce GTX 750 TI 2GB ($177)

12. Gigabyte GK-FORCE-K3 Gaming Keyboard ($22)

*Lost:*
-Don't I need something in the tower to wirelessly connect to my current moderm? Would the 'D-Link DWA-582 AC1200 Wireless Dual Band PCI-E Adapter' ($59.00) do that or, can I get away with 'Netgear WNA3100M N300 mini network adapter' ($18)?

Taking the lowest costing items: 
Grand Total: $1494 + Windows 10 ($100)
Grand Total (i7 Core): $1593 + Windows 10 ($100) 

Should I get some of these items outside MSY? Aren't these guys meant to be the cheapest?


Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

#7 Go with the Antec PSU.

#8 I would recommend going with the full sized Z170XP-SLI.

#9 Unless you wish to overclock, then the i5-6600 will do just fine.

#10 Granted you go with the Z170XP-SLI, then get the CMY16GX3M2A2133C11

#11 Definitely the GTX 950, but more preferably the GTX 960!

#1 Can you not hardwire your machine? It would be more beneficial over the wireless card.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed with the Antec HCG, 960, and hard wire but I would do the 6600K whether or not you want to oc as its a faster cpu. Or the I-7 6700K which is a 4.0 ghz cpu better yet. 
I used to think like chief because the I-5 is a great cpu but recently I have been doing the I-7 which are more pricey but you can feel the difference and this is a gaming rig where you want to feel that.


----------



## Nav105 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Thank you for the advise, here is the final order:

KBGBGKKFORCEK3 >> Gigabyte GK-FORCE-K3 Gaming Keyboard $22.00

SPKLTZ150B >> Logitech Z150 (980-000862) Black 2.0 Speaker $28.00

HDDWD1S3B1001 >>>>> WD 3.5" Blue 1TB WD10EZEX SATA3 64M 7200rpm HDD $69.00

HDDSSSD850E0250 >> Samsung 850 EVO MZ-75E250BW 250G SATAIII SSD Solid State Drive $134.00 

CASEATGX900 > Antec GX900 Punisher ATX Mid Tower Gaming Case without PSU $85.00 

COOLNT8U14S >> Noctua NH-U14S Multi Socket CPU Cooler (Universal) $95.00

PSUATHCG750M > Antec HCG-750M 750W High Current Gamer 'Modular' 80Plus Bronze Gaming PSU $157.00

MBIGB1LZ170SLI > Gigabyte Z170XP-SLI Intel Z170 1151/4xDDR4/3xPCIEx1/HDMI/DVI/D-SUB/USB3.1/ATX Motherboard $238.00 

6 CPUI6062I76700 Intel BX80662I76700 Core i7-6700 3.4GHz 8MB LGA1151 Skylake Boxed CPU $454.00

VGAPNAS950STR > Asus STRIX-GTX950-DC2OC-2GD5-GAMING 2G GTX 950 STRIX OC PCI-E VGA Card $255.00 

RAMZ4DCSK16G01 > Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 (Black) 16GB Kit (8Gx2) DDR4 2400 Desktop RAM $149.00

SWMSOEMW10H >> Microsoft OEM 64Bit MS Windows Home 10 (KW9-00139) $135.00 


Total RIG Cost = $1821.00 + Benq 27'' Screen = $350 (bought externally)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You couldn't fit in the GTX 960 instead?

Do they have other choices for keyboards? That one isn't bad, but there may be a better option.

If you already purchased it all, then you're all set. :smile:


----------



## Nav105 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi Masterchiefxx17,

Yes I have ordered it and it completly flew over my head about the GTX960, if I need it in the future I'll change it.

Thank you fo your help  

Really excited for the parts to come in, if possible i'll upload some pictures of the final product and my amateur wiring, lol.

Forgot to add antivirus to the final price = $70 per year for AVG.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't buy the antivirus! It's not worth it and a waste!

You can use the built in Windows Defender for free.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Chief is right there is no difference in protection and Avg will drag down the system anyway.


----------



## 31B2IT (Aug 10, 2015)

This computer is way over the top. With almost every part you have, I could get better ones for cheaper. First I recommend going to Pick Parts, Build Your PC, Compare and Share - PCPartPicker to look for alternative parts that are cheaper, or better parts for the same price.

The wireless card is a huge overkill, almost any wireless card is the same as another unless your talking about killer network cards and the like. Those allow you to adjust priorities of apps for the network traffic. Almost any one is just as good as the higher priced ones. The only difference you need to make sure of is that your router/modem bandwidth is recognized by the wireless card. Otherwise any of the cheap $15-20 cards are just as good.

Th e graphics card is great for gaming at 1080P, for the price though, you could get a MSI GTX 980 and save a couple of dollars too. 

I would also advise you to drop the i7 if you want to cut back on the price. I have the i5 6600k and it is more than I need for all my high end gaming needs. Then you would save a couple hundred, but if u need to upgrade later the price will be lower on the i7 then rather than now. I highly doubt you push your computer as far as I do and the i5 is more than I need, even without overclocking.

For the rest of the parts, I would just look around pcpartpicker.com and refine your list to save you money. Every other part is overpriced for the piece, so checking and comparing with other compatible parts will allow you to cut back the cost substantially. Then with the new prices and parts, I could advise you a little further.


----------



## 31B2IT (Aug 10, 2015)

If you would like to compare parts with my build since it is a Z170 build like yours.

Intel Core i5-6600K, MSI GeForce GTX 980, Thermaltake Core V31 - System Build - PCPartPicker

I have expensive accessories on there, but the build is better than your current one with a lower price overall. I still could have saved more money if the parts were available at the local Fry's but they weren't.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

31B, you're missing a couple important points made in post #6. OP is in Australia and purchasing from a local supplier. Currency exchange alone (1.4 x USD) makes your build significantly higher cost.


----------



## 31B2IT (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah ok, I didn't know there was a difference other than the exchange rate. I understood using the local supplier, that's why I advised looking at pcpartpicker. I used that to find parts then compared to the stock of my local store.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah it is easy to look like a hero in this country using Newegg and Amazon but in Australia, the prices are probably more than double.


----------



## Nav105 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am really happy to receive my part, however I have been unable to get it working. What did I not do right? Attempted to attach images, I hope they are enough.

Thanks,

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Standoffs were installed on the case?

Do you get any LEDs?

Is the PSU power switch turned to on?

Reconnect all PSU connectors.


----------

